# Text und Bild vermischen



## Loveboat (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

heute muss ich doch glatt mal ne Frage über Photoshop stellen. Sonst bin ich in der PHP-Ecke tätig.

Da ich kein Grafiker bin habe ich eine Frage, ob mir jemand erkären kann, wie man folgendes erstellt:

Ich habe ein Bild auf dieses ich einen Text legen möchte. Die Texteigenschaft soll jetzt folgende sein: Der Text soll das Hintergrundbil durchlassen, also ne Art Transparenz reinbringen. Es soll aber heller oder dunkler zum Rest sein.

Beispiel: http://www.arcon-software.com

Wäre super wenn mir jemand eine Art Tutorial geben könnte.

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## King Euro (18. Oktober 2006)

Also wenn du das mit Photoshop machen willst kannst du entweder wirklich die Transparenz ändern.
(Bild laden, neue Ebene erstellen, Text schreiben, in dem "Ebenen"-Container oben rechts die Transparenz (Deckkraft) einstellen)

Oder du spielst noch ein wenig mit der Art und Weise wie sich die Transparenz verhalten soll.
(das gleiche nur, dass du oben links bei dem Container noch ein wenig rumspielst)

Ich hoffe, das reicht als Hilfe. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach!


----------



## oscarr (18. Oktober 2006)

Du könntest zb. deinen Text schreiben. Davon eine Auswahl erstelln (strg+klick auf die Ebene). Jetzt gehst du wieder auf die Bildebene und erstellst mit strg+j eine neue Ebene aus der Auwahl. Diese könntest Du dann zb. mit Tonwertkorrktur/Helligkeit/kontrast etc. verabeiten. 

In deinem Bsp. Wird aber wohl einfach ein weisser Text mit reduzierter Deckkraft verwendet worden sein.


----------



## siob (18. Oktober 2006)

einfach deine Textebene / Textfeld in der gewünschten Farbe (vorzugsweise Schwarz oder Weiß) erstellen und dann die Ebenendeckkraft / Füllung runtersetzen..


----------



## flash_horst (31. Oktober 2006)

wenn du etwas vermischen will tu doch einfach 50 % transparenz in text rein und 50 % transparenz in das bild und zwar geheste auf ebene fülloptioenen wird angezeigt oder diesen ebebenbidschirm kannste mit F7 öffnen um dann mit rechtklick auf optioenen zu komen aber zu vor vllt rastaern


----------



## Maik (31. Oktober 2006)

*offtopic*

@flash_horst: Bitte beachte beim  Verfassen deiner Beiträge die Netiquette Nr.15 bzgl. der korrekten Recht-, Groß- und Kleinschreibung, sowie der Zeichensetzung. 

Wie ich gerade sehe, bist du erst gestern im Flash-Forum in deinem Thread http://www.tutorials.de/forum/flash/258204-animierter-ladebalken-und-ladescreen-aufloesung.html von Tobias Menzel darauf hingewiesen worden.


----------



## flash_horst (1. November 2006)

Jop. Tir sehr Lied. Der Grund für meine falsche Schreibweise ist der , dass ich an einer schlechten Tastatur sitze , wo ich kaum auf eine Taste dürcke , weil sie so fest. 
M
f
G

Horst Schlemmer


----------



## Maik (1. November 2006)

Selbst wenn deine Tastatur nichts mehr taugt, bedeutet das für dich keine "Befreiung" von den Board-Regeln.

Und wie du eben unter Beweis gestellt hast, kommst du dennoch ganz gut mit ihr zurecht


----------

